# For the Gods



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm new to this whole RP thing so tips are appreciated.

This RP takes place on the planet of Veritas Primarus in the early 41st millenium. it is an industrial planet full of manufactorums and improverished hive-cities. the planet has little plant life and one small ocean. 
You take on the role of a secret agent of chaos trying to sew the seeds of corruption into the volatile infrastructure of the hive cities. you can choose to take on the role of one of these agents, put into different roles as you try to lead a full scale rebellion on the isolated planet of Veritas Prime.

Rules:

1. No godmodding (obviously).

2. Don't make your character too powerful, after all, you're a cultist not a chaos space marine!

3. Be respectful.

4. Min of 4 sentences per post (more is great); if for whatever reason it's impossible, that's okay.

5. Don't kill other players.


Corruption:

You're ultimate goal is to lead a full scale rebellion to win the favor of the dark gods. to do this you have to attempt to slowly corrupt individual NPCs or groups of them. I will decide weather or not an NPC you try to corrupt will succumb or not. this will be judged by the way you try to do it, the more subtle you are, the better the chance he will be corrupted; if you try walking up to the guy and saying, "want to join chaos?" then you probably will fail the attempt. however, your first attempt is free (so long as it makes sense) and doesn't need me to decide weather or not they succumbed. building shrines and giving offerings to the gods helps improve your luck.

Rewards:

You are rewarded gear and rankings based on your performance. For example, you start a huge riot, I'll give you a bolt pistol or something.

Classes:

The Guardsman: 
_they think of you as a fellow battle-brother, but they do not see you for the monster you really are. they think of you as their protector, but they do not know what you plan. they trust you, and you will use that trust to your advantage. as your ultimate goal is to win the favor of the Dark Ones._
Advantages: you start with a gun and have access to military areas. you may also at times gain access to important individuals that you are assigned to guard by your "commanders".
Restrictions: your primary shooting weapon must be standard guardsmen equipment (lasgun, autogun, shotgun, laspistol, etc.), your other equipment may be whatever you want, just don't overdo it, as daemon weapons aren't very stealthy. you may choose any dedication you wish.

The Disciple:
_Your dedication to them is unquestioned. Your loyalty unmatched. you must show the pathetic underlings of this planet who their true masters are and nothing shall stand in your way._
Advantages: Picking this class automatically increases the chance you will successfully corrupt someone.
Restrictions: does not start with a gun (you would have to kill someone and take it to get one or sneak into a military supply area). You may choose any two close combat weapons of your choice (remember subtlety). No restrictions on chaos dedication.

The Heritic:
_Were you a criminal before? a mutant? a civilian? it doesn't matter now, you have been enlightened by their word and now you must follow it, no matter the cost._
Advantages: you pose as a standard civilian and have access to various opportunities to create riots.
Restrictions: you have no weapons, you must find them on your own. it could be a rock or a sharp stick, so long as you can kill the deluded followers of the Corpse-God with it, it doesn't matter. No restrictions on dedication.


I will post certain events happening, such as riots, political officials becoming exposed or maybe new laws and taxes being enforced. Some of these causing unrest, which increases you corruption abilities; or some healing unrest, which decreases your corruption abilities. i will also set up certain scenarios and send NPC's after you if you get caught.

Follow this template for character creation, and feel free to make your character stand out a little, as you are supposed to be at a higher rank than the other rank-and-file cultists:

Class:
Name:
*Title:
Age:
Appearance:
Background:
Personality:
Skills:
Weaknesses:
Fears:
Equipment: (follow gear restrictions above)

_*: optional_

I take on the role of a Chaos leader deep underground. he awaits the chance for he and his followers to unleash their fury on Veritas Prime. At times when this character isn't involved, I will play as his chief assistant Culterius, who assists you on the battlefield at times.

Class: NA
Name: Proditorius
*Title: The Scarred
Age: 47
Appearance: He has a terrifying and disturbing mask fused to his face. he is dressed in ornate armor and has a tattered shroud over his head, he also has a large symbol of Chaos on his chest, along with the symbols of Nurgle on his shoulder pads. his skin is pale and deeply scarred, and is covered in spine-like growths down his long, clawed arms. he is unusually large and is sometimes mistaken for a chaos space marine.
Background: athough his background is mostly unknown, it is said he was once utterly and helplessly insane. once a common guardsman, he developed his insanity and one day murdered his unit. he ran away and was never heard from for years. he was then later joined a cult worshipping Grandfather Nurgle and a being called The Creator, who is believed by the cult to be Nurgle's son. training himself in the ways of The Creator, he invented many new abominations made from the scavenged remains of warriors on the battlefield. these new beasts of war greatly pleased The Creator and he was elevated in rank. now he sits below the planet of Veritas Prime, a planet brimming with boundless test subjects and potential followers.
Personality: He has regained most of his sanity, but the followers of The Creator are never mentally stable. he is often silent and patient, and will kill anything that stands in his way, or that might make an excellent addition to his latest creation.
Skills: Proditorius is extremely strong and resilient, although he rarely fights. he generally uses his favored weapon, a scythe-like object with multiple blades of different length and design, which he uses as either a weapon or as a way of collecting new parts for his latest designs.
Weaknesses: Proditorius has a deep attachment to his creations, which can be used against him. he also is not entirely mentally stable, which can cause him to make bad decision at times.
Fears: He only fears the possibility that an action might displease his masters.
Equipment: the scythe-like weapon An'kirathius. along with his armor and bolt pistol.

I will be writing events and NPC responses rather than playing a specific character. If you choose to go off in different areas than other players, then I will post what specifically happens to you as well as what happens to the others.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Did you know that you have _three_ Recruitment Threads up for this one RP?


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

WarpSpawned said:


> Did you know that you have _three_ Recruitment Threads up for this one RP?


woah wait what?
how do i fix that?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Either PM Darkreever to fix it, or report the threads. 

There`s nothing you can do to edit or delete an existing thread, only moderators can do that.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

^
Exactly what I was gonna say

I'll have a look into this RP


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

so can i join or are you still sorting out thread problems?


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> so can i join or are you still sorting out thread problems?


ya i think so; im still a little confused on how to sort it out though.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I assume you mean the thread? give me a moment I am still working on the picture,


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Just PM Darkreever about the two threads, best to put the link of the ones you want gone, and he'll probably delete them.

Also dont post in those ones


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

OK heres mine.

Class:Guardsmen
Name:Valar Merrick 
Title: Snipe (Firiring range nickname,)
Age:26
Appearance: see atachment 
Background: Valar grew up on Yothen, a hive world, there he, like his father, and his fathers father, joined the local gang, the Orks. and when he like his father and his father, father, got cought breaking the law one too many times he was conscripted into the Yothens light infanty. once in boot camp he was singled out for his quick eye that typical helped during poker nights for sniper duity were he proved to be very good. His first deployment was during the closeing acts of the Shalenda Xeno empire camgaine, there while he ranged ahead of his platoon and ran into a Shelenda Shadow walker who captured him and dragged him back to there temple to be sacrifed. it was then he heard a noise in his head, it said he, or she, hard to tell with disinbodyed voices who called himself the leader, or rather he spoke for him. it said it could safe him if it swore his soul to him, which Valar did. suddenly the Shadow walker calapsed in throes of pain as his "god" brought his wrath upon him and Valar got away. Once back with the army he watched as the last Shelenda strong hold for 80 lightyears were orbital striked from existence. He was redeployed to Veritas Prime were the voice spoke to him, there he learned he had sold his soul to chaos, and was damned, Valar refused to help him, her, it and got more pain then he ever thought a man could take pounding though his skull in psy waves untill he relented, the voice told him to meet the Leader and he went to meet him, to take over though the planet. 
Personality: calm and easy going but he has a temper and a mean streak, more so since he sold his soul, was it Khorne who bought it? he does not know. he also bitter as hell and it shows. 
Skills: able to hit a side ways soda can with a 7.36 rifle from 500 paces. knows bare nuckle fighting and a few martal arts. can make simple explosives such as Molotov cocktalls and pipe bombs as well as other simple home made devices like simple silencers, this on top of guard basic training in baynet drill, knife fighting, and long distene endurence marching.
Weaknesses:he is unsure of his perpose, being drafted into choas, though this will pass, for he beleves that if you must do something you may as well enjoy it.
Fears: tech priest, and servitors, the monotone voice ontop of the mechanical limbs just freak him out. 
Equipment: One Casandra Mark VII Autogun, One Skillon Mark III Auto pistol, Flak armor three knifes. (the sniper rifle is specile issue and hes not allowed to carry it around)


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

*Class:* The Disciple

*Name:* Argos Pericles 

**Title:* Missionary

*Age:* 47

*Appearance:* Argos stands 5’11” with grey eyes and dark brown, greying hair that is close cropped. He wears a cream woollen over robes with a crimson cotton under robe with an imperial Aquila embroiled in gold thread. His face is pox marked and marred by several small scars on his right cheek.

*Background:* the son of labourers Argos was sent to join the Ecclesiarchy as his family was either unable or unwilling to care for him. From the age of 7 he was taught the glories of the Imperium and the way to spread the faith to others. Over the years he did so without question slowly rising through the ranks, seeing those who abused and flaunted the position and power given by their station. Then one night 5 years ago while praying for advancements and influence to put an end to these corrupt practices; his prayers were answered but not by the Emperor but by something else far darker. 

At first Argos was disturbed and disgusted but despite his refusals and prayers to the Emperor the whispers in dark continued. They told him secrets that allowed him to gaining him rank and position as he desired but still he wanted more and the whispers told him to bring more to the light of the voices. He now sneaks out of his chapel and preaches to the masses in disguise while tempting his flock with subtle suggestions in his sermons.

*Personality:* Argos is a charismatic, driven and confident person whose easy going demeanour tends to draw people to his sermons.

*Skills:* Orator – trained by the Ecclesiarchy in how to speak to the masses and persuade them to his point of view. 
Knife fighter - Argos is a skilled knife fighter and has practiced his skills with his knives on a dozen battlefields. 

*Weaknesses:* Ambition – Argos seeks to advance his rank and his influence over others.

*Fears:* being caught and facing the retribution of the Ecclesiarchy. He also fears losing all that he works for.

*Equipment:* Priests robes, pair of wicked long knives, disguise made up of a heavy, black hooded cloak, labourer red jumpsuit and a gas mask.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

This okay?

Class: Disciple

Current name: Atrum Lingua

Real name: Idenious Factum

Title: The Silver Tongued

Age: 92 (Juvenant treatments make him look much younger as well as having kept him alive)

Appearance: Tall and well built with noble features and deep blue eyes. He usually wears either a robe or a tight fitting one piece suit with inlaid mesh fibres he gained as a gift from one of his old lords. No matter what his clothing he almost always wears a hood over his face that partially obscures his face and the biotic replacement for his left eye

Background: Born on a planet light years away he was, even at birth a constant flatterer who spoke lies that even though they were lies sounded like music to many ears. He first came into contact with Chaos when he was sixteen in the form of a raiding party that captured and converted him to their beliefs. He first converted a young, headstrong noble on the planet of Yasiious and caused a riot because of it. Since then he has travelled the galaxy in search of yet another planetary govener or lord to corrupt. Although he has been discovered twice he has never been caught and although he is wanted throughout the imperium those are under different names. He first came to Veritas Primarus in search of yet another lord to corrupt. However he found it hard and has taken to residing in a lavish house in the main spire waiting for someoe to scumb to his flattery. He met Proditorius when he was wandering through the underhive and was struck by the man's confidence, he pledged his services to him in return for being giving permission to try and corrupt the govener or at the very least a wealthy person.

Personality: Silver tongued and a brilliant flatterer. He can make people believe that they are all that matter and that eveyone else is a waste of space and time. Because of this, in his past he has become the closest advisor for several rulers

Skills: A amazing diplomat who has the ability to make everyone either happy with something or distracted by another. He also has extraordinary skill with a sword and dagger and was once reknowed as an expert duellist in one of his former lives.

Weaknesses: Sometimes his plans are so complicated and there are so many of them that eventually cancel each other out

Fears: Being discovered and killed though he hides it well

Equipment: A sword and a long finely crafted dagger

Chaos dedication: Undivided

If you think he is too good I will change it.k:


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Santaire said:


> This okay?
> 
> Class: Disciple
> 
> ...



This guy sounds fine, no changes needed. k:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

So i am the only guardsmen? some how i feel i being doing the heavy lifting,,
so will my guy do? or should i change him?


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> So i am the only guardsmen? some how i feel i being doing the heavy lifting,,
> so will my guy do? or should i change him?


you should pick the class that appeals to you most. the advantages of guardsmen are some of the following: you can wear your armor and carry weaponry in public; you have access to military areas; you have the opportunity to assassinate targets that you were assigned to protect by the Imperium. You should be fine


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

From the image I would probably remember him.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Santaire said:


> From the image I would probably remember him.


I made the the image useingUgos Hero Machine, then have a version three but i perfrure the 2.5 version.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought it would be appropriate to add more fluff on the planet and the Hive City you guys will be operating in. as well as some background on the affiliation of the cult/cult leader.

Planet:
Name: Veritas Primarus
Location: Veris System
Status: Hive-world; poor; unstable
Exports: minerals, oil
Notable Hives: Garuschive (the one you're in.), Fidelia (a highly religious and relatively stable Hive-city; with good defences and a good street life.)
Surface: dark, wet, and misty. pollution is definitely present and strange semi-sentient mutants stalk the ash wastes. these mutants have been suspected to be corrupted by chaos, but no verification of this claim exists.

Garuschive:
Street Life: Major gang activity, gang warfare, and political unrest. Underhive is large and the higher class area is smaller than in most hive-cities.
Government: 3 nobility classes: Gaun, Charius, and Pheres. planetary governor: Alliorus. Gaun is the least dominant noble house and Pheres is on top, while Charius is in the middle. they constantly vie with each other for power over the hive and this often distracts them. these houses have remained constantly shifted power and dominance for over 800 years. House Pheres overthrew House Charius a little 20 years ago; making House Charius desperate to get back to the top. (special thanks to dragonkingofthestars for the help).
Underhive: Most people join gangs, life is hard. The Underhive is full of small temples and shrines that were established 50 years earlier in an attempt to reduce crime and drive out the temptation of chaos (which in this God-forsaken Hive City is a very tempting prospect indeed). now the shrines and temples lay in broken and vandalized ruins; little does the planetary government know, but at least a quarter of Garuschive's Underhive population, numbered at over 8 million people, are corrupted by chaos and lead small insurgencies and terrorist plots regularly.
Population: ~14,000,000 people.

Cult:
The cult that leads this undermining of Garuschive is named the Sons of Apostasy, it stems from another large-scale cult that the leader of the Sons of Apostasy hails from (and is still a part of), called (still formulating name); the _____ worship Nurgle and a being named The Creator. The Creator is a massive and repugnantly disturbing demigod. He three heads, the left embodies insanity, fear, and lies; as well as Nurgle's enthusiasm. the middle embodies logic, understanding, and creativity; as well as Nurgle's pride. the right embodies destruction, mistrust, and dissatisfaction; as well as Nurgle's wrath. The Creator is completely insane and obsessive, with a 3-way split-personality. he loves to create things out of scavenged body parts on the battlefield, which he is famous for. these abominations almost always accompany his servants to battle. there are 3 groups dedicated to him: 
Diciples of Demensius (the name of the left head): 
these are the most insane followers of The Creator and use zombies and abominations to their highest ability, they are fanatical followers and fearless in open combat, they love close combat were they can eviscerate enemies and then easily collect their remains (which they keep in various bloody bags and satchels). they are all pale and skinny, with sharp teeth and long cuts on their cheeks that appear to be disturbing smiles. they have been known from biting enemies throats out to beating them to death with their bear fists. their creations are in very high in number, but low in quality. they usually put together their creations with little thought.
Diciples of Sapientis (name of the middle head):
These followers of the Creator are wise and logical thinkers, that usually spend their time in labs concocting new diseases to release upon the universe. they are excellent at designing things and their monstrosities are the most well put together and fluent in movement and basic thought process. as a result, they don't have very many in battle due to how long they take to design them. they are generally silent and solitary. they are usually faceless, but still able to hear, see, and smell.
Diciples of Ferocius (name of the right head): 
These followers of The Creator love to spread contagion and destruction. they are extremely angry and wrathful beings. they usually have no eyes or nose, and their lips and cheeks are so decayed they are no longer present. they wear heavy armor and the guardsmen followers generally equip customized carapace armor. They have weapons attached to their right arm and sometimes even replacing their right arm. the other arm is always bare, it may not be intentionally altered in any way by the person. it instead contains a built in mechanism used to spray chemicals, infections, viruses, and other similar things onto enemies. these followers of The Creator are especially known for their use of parasitic organisms on enemies. They love destruction and the anarchy their attacks and infections cause. as a result of the dissatisfaction with things, most of their creations don't meet their standards, only the best of them make it to the battlefield, and they are the most terrifying and angry of all.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Players:
I plan to have the action thread started on Friday afternoon. I will post this notice again on thursday so you can get ready. I was hoping to do an update every day (or every other day, depending on what works for everybody's schedules). Feel free to post out-of-character comments/questions in the recruitment thread once were started.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

And your starting it with, what? Three people, not including you?

Good luck with your first (?) RP


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

whats wrong with 3?
I like prime numbers.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Never said anything was wrong with it, its just a low number, since if someone backs out or cannot make a post for a long time, an RP could kind of die.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

WarpSpawned said:


> And your starting it with, what? Three people, not including you?
> 
> Good luck with your first (?) RP


It is my first time as gm and I thought I'd go with a lower amount of players. although maybe a few more people would be better.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Waiting till you have five or six players is generally a good place for a start. If one or two people back out or can't post as often, you still have enough players that it shouldn't be a problem.


Also, why do you need to take up one of the player slots (assuming you are) anyway? Its not like its very hard for you to keep an eye on and control your actions. Honestly, the characters the GM would have access to don't need to have full character sheets up for other players to see. Why? Because any character or creature the GM is in control of is a background character, for the most part, and an NPC (due to the fact that it is not controlled by any of the players, to which the GM is not one of.)


So yeah, waiting for more players would be a good idea. Also, normal members aren't able to close threads, staff do that, and I am never inclined to take on such a request simply because you aren't looking for players anymore. Use this thread as one for out of character chatter, announcements, and questions players can ask without cluttering your inbox (also because it is possible for more than one person to be wondering the same thing or for an answer to cover multiple questions.)


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Waiting till you have five or six players is generally a good place for a start. If one or two people back out or can't post as often, you still have enough players that it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 
> Also, why do you need to take up one of the player slots (assuming you are) anyway? Its not like its very hard for you to keep an eye on and control your actions. Honestly, the characters the GM would have access to don't need to have full character sheets up for other players to see. Why? Because any character or creature the GM is in control of is a background character, for the most part, and an NPC (due to the fact that it is not controlled by any of the players, to which the GM is not one of.)
> ...


alright, i think i'll wait longer for more people. thanks for the help


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Because of a lack of players, the action thread is going to be delayed a little while. I guess I'll have the action thread up by next week.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

something accured to me today, i have not even started and i godmodded. Epidermius im sorry, i made you creater, the leader of your cult, have a psychic link, and or consort wtih deamons who do, with my guy. Do you want me to change it?


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> something accured to me today, i have not even started and i godmodded. Epidermius im sorry, i made you creater, the leader of your cult, have a psychic link, and or consort wtih deamons who do, with my guy. Do you want me to change it?


its fine, don't worry about it


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I think these all all the players were going to get.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> I think these all all the players were going to get.


I think you're right. I'm going to start the action thread very soon.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

The action thread will be posted monday. It will be later in the day as I have other responsibilities. updates will be daily except saturday.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Wunderbar!


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Alright, the action thread is now up. sorry for the wait guys. If I ever do this again I'm going to get the action thread started much sooner.

edit- clarification for action thread.
You should go at a moderate pace towards your assigned goal. you shouldn't take too long on it as their are other things to do. You also shouldn't jump through it too fast. The eventual goal is to turn the inhabitants of Garuschive to our cause, so we can assault the nearby hive city Fidelia, the richest and most dominant of the hive-cities. once it's under our control we gain control of the planet and thus the system.
PM me if you have any questions about the RP.


----------



## The Antagonist (Mar 15, 2011)

Name: Aldrich Hazen

Age: 145

Appearance: Bald with eyes narrow like a snake, Hazen keeps most of his face covered in a veil, 'denouncing' him as a nomad from the surface world. Infact, his entire garb gives him the impression of a foreigner of sorts, which normally would make him marginally outcast from upperclass society-- if he didn't hold the Charius family by the throat. So to speak, of course. Amist his 'dress', Aldrich exposes his hands and part of his abdomen before the robes begin again. However, this much is rarely seen, as he wears stylized blue robes over the red cloth as to hide this, and escape notice.

Class: Disciple

Background: Few men outside of the noble families know who or what Aldrich is. To the public, Hazen is merely a figure, standing stoically behind the heirs never saying a word nor indicating a desire. To those inside the halls of politics and power, Aldrich is a mysterious native shaman from below the hive city, with impeccable manners and a healing touch, asking for only a few modest pleasures, privacy, and a nice dinner. In actuality, Hazen is a Alpha-class Tzeenth-worshiping Sorcerer, tasked by the changer of ways himself to rid this world of the bubbling Sons of Apostasy cult and undermine the Creator, as it is but a parody of the might of the Changer of ways.

Currently, Hazen is slowly curling Charius around his thumb (though they know not). This is due to rampant mutation within the heirs of the noble household, caused seemingly for no reason (in actuality, the cause of Hazen). Fearing that if the mutations become public, the house will lose all credibility and their sons murdered, as well as the mutation 'reaching' them (a thought of their own paranoia), this gave them so much trouble they feel from grace as the most powerful house in the city. However, during their turmoil, Aldrich appeared, introducing himself as a man from the service "guided here by the holy will of the Emperor". The desperate family at first thought the man was there to mock them, and prepared for his assassination after he left the house for fear of being discovered. Upon claiming he could 'dull the mutations that plague your family so', the house, flabergasted that he even knew about them, allowed him to see the eldest son. Demanding privacy, the group left, and when they came back, the terrible daemonic rashes festering upon his skin had vanished, and the boy seemed healthy again.

The family now holds him dear, giving him house and home in addition to the utmost respect due to the nature of his 'duty'.

Just as planned.

Personality: Aldrich is very...for lack of a better term, chaotic worshiper of Tzeentch. He is one of the few to truely understand his god, in that there is nothing to get. Aldrich knows of the never-ending plans of Tzeentch and how pointless they all truly are, as opposed to other sorcerers who believe there is a set plan. He takes this fact and embraces it, loving to make many a convoluted scheme of his own. This fact is the sum of his character-- he is obsessed with his plans. For every plan he makes, he commits himself fully to it, going to the extremes to preform it and insuring that it never fails no matter the cost. And in a way, this pleases Tzeentch, and Aldrich knows it.

And he also knows that won't change his expandability.

Skills: 
Sorcerer-- Aldrich knows the following Psychic Powers
*Doombolt
*Mass Mutation
*Bolt of Change
*Twisting Path
*Gift of Chaos

Weaknesses: Aldrich is not known for his iron body, and isn't very durable in combat. Nor is he very skilled at hand to hand combat.

Fears: His ultimate expandability in the eyes of Tzeentch.

Equipment:
*Bedlam Staff --- disguised as a shaman's staff
*Warp Talisman --- Grafted into his body (internally)






(Made the character rather powerful as to make up for the fact that I'm working alone aganist everyone else, if thats alright. I'd also like to pass on my insta-conversion right because I already have the royal family duped.)


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

It's not up to me but you should probably tone it down a little bit. Remember we are supposed to start corrupting people rather than starting with the royal family already in your grip.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Santaire has a point. You should start it where you haven't corrupted them yet, but you're trying to. so you and Santaire will be competing for control of the family (and possibly getting both sides to merge; up to what you guys do for the merging part).


----------



## The Antagonist (Mar 15, 2011)

Consider it done. I just supposed that I would start at a higher position as to create an acquitte antagonistical situation, but I understand completely your reservations~


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Really sorry for not having an update today. I had to do some important school stuff.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Barrius Var

Class: Imperial Guard

Appearance: Barrius looks as blunt as he is, small, dull eyes are framed by a squared, blunt face, often likened to a battering ram. His skull is clean shaven, mounted on a thick neck between broad muscular shoulders. He wears guard issue combat pants but rarely wears anything more than a flak vest on his upper torso, his muscled arms proudly displaying the tattoos and kill markings of his regiment and his homeworld. The designs swirling so thick his skin is turned nearly black.

Equipment: Laspistol and a long single edged combat knife. Usually wears a flak vest.

Personality: Barrius’ appearance is often deceptive, although not particularly intelligent Barrius is possessed of a certain animal cunning that often leads to his enemies finding themselves outsmarted with a knife to their throat. This cunning has allowed him to disguise his heretical tendencies thus far.

History: Barrius grew up on a death world, learning the trade of death from a young age. His home planet had only been controlled by the Imperium for less than a dozen generations and the original deity based cults had still survived in secret. It was at this point that Barrius was inducted into the ways of Chaos. When the munitorium visited for the planets first founding he was one of the few of the forest tribes who joined up. The majority of the new recruits being from the enclosed manufactory cities.

During the regiment’s travels across the galaxy Barrius took opportunities to satisfy his murderous whims, always choosing times when they could have died anyway, he may not be a genius, but he is far from stupid. However, despite his success in evading the watchful eye of the commissariat he has failed to avoid the gaze of Proditorius the Scarred.

Skills: Barrius’ childhood was on a world where a single wrong step, a breath too loud, one slip, could spell death. He had to learn to survive in the shadows, hunting the great predators through the jungle even as they hunted him. From this he has learned survival and stealth skills second to none and is one of the regiments best stealth operatives.

Weaknesses: Finds it difficult to resist an easy kill and once he has his eyes on a target he will endeavour to hasten their demise until either he or they are dead. This has lead to a few close scrapes in the past due to his stubborn refusal to give up.

Fears: Failure


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry for not posting this week, i'm still in but ive been ill this week and not been able to post. will have a post up by end of the weekend.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

to give you guys more time to post, updates will be every other day (starting tomorrow).


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

update is up guys.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry guys for my lack of input this week but due to being ill last week ive had alot of catching up to do with my studies and other commitments. I should be posting more than once a week from now on.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi guys 
again sorry for my absence but I’ve been snowed under with course work deadlines over the last month or so due some guys in a group project dropping out last minuet . So I've been playing catch up and not had much time to post.

Will be done in the next week or so, so I'll start posting again soon.

Sorry for messing you guys around like this, but life has to come first I’m afraid.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm very sorry for not replying sooner guys, I haven't been able to do post because my teachers assigned me a ton of projects and study guides over the past few weeks. I have finals coming up next week . I would like to continue the rp, but I've been really busy as you know and updates are usually late. do you guys think it should continue? or should I end it?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I am willing to keep going!

Once more into the breach! or fill the wall with are english dead?:shok:

ok maybe not that badly, but i am willing to keep playing.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm willing to keep going but I've had a lot on myself at the minute. Oh, and I reckon Santaire would but he's in Germany so he won't be able to post for a week or so.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry guys, last week I was extremely busy with finals and planning a trip. but now I don't have school for the rest of the summer and can post updates much easier. I'll have the update up by tomorrow night .


----------

